# Problems with Signcut and USCutter Plotter



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there
I just got a plotter and Installed it. I spent about 5 hours trying to get something cut with it but no luck.
Ok you will say "We told you". I see it coming.
I got this US Cutter Refine MH 721 with SignCut software. The plotter cuts the test square, but I cant cut anything a design. I try to open an EPS I made but I cant, then I wrote something in the program and tried to cut it but nothing happens. I think it is a comunnication problem, but I cant figure it out. I read the (not so good, not so specific) manual and I have done everything but cant get to get it working.
Signcut seems to be such a basic cheapo software (correct me if Im wrong).
Do anyone of you use SignCut? Have you ever had this same problem? How did you fix it? What can posibbly be wrong (other than I didnt buy the Roland)
Thank you


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

I use Artcut and With mine I have to have the design selected(which means take the pointer and click on design and it puts a red box around it) then i send it to the plotter, not sure if that helps hope so.
Brenda



Titere Wear said:


> Hi there
> I just got a plotter and Installed it. I spent about 5 hours trying to get something cut with it but no luck.
> Ok you will say "We told you". I see it coming.
> I got this US Cutter Refine MH 721 with SignCut software. The plotter cuts the test square, but I cant cut anything a design. I try to open an EPS I made but I cant, then I wrote something in the program and tried to cut it but nothing happens. I think it is a comunnication problem, but I cant figure it out. I read the (not so good, not so specific) manual and I have done everything but cant get to get it working.
> ...


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

Titere Wear said:


> Hi there
> I just got a plotter and Installed it. I spent about 5 hours trying to get something cut with it but no luck.
> Ok you will say "We told you". I see it coming.
> I got this US Cutter Refine MH 721 with SignCut software. The plotter cuts the test square, but I cant cut anything a design. I try to open an EPS I made but I cant, then I wrote something in the program and tried to cut it but nothing happens. I think it is a comunnication problem, but I cant figure it out. I read the (not so good, not so specific) manual and I have done everything but cant get to get it working.
> ...


I feel your pain brotha. The transition to the signcut software is kind of a user-self-training course as there is little information available in the manual or on their site. However, once you get rolling you'll love the program. 

What program are you using to design your .eps? If you have a current version of Corel or of Illustrator you can import it directly from the program. Right now I'm using Illustrator 10 and don't have that option. I found that if you fill the object you can actually import the .eps directly and it will open the .eps just fine.

Example 1- my design in Illustrator. Yellow portion is the outline layer 1... Black is layer 2... white will be weeded out and show layer 1.










Example 2- That image imported to Sign Cut. On the right it shows The three color layers that I used in my .eps Design.









Example 3- Pics of Finished Product. 









Example 4- Product in use.










The US Cutter is an awesome cutter. Just figure out that program and you'll be in business brotha. I just recently started using the US Cutter and it's working great for me.

Post if you have any probs... I'm learning as I go but I'm making a lot of things with the cutter and Sign Cut. Make sure to try your options with bitmaps if you need something urgent. 

Robbo


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you sure it is using the right port.. That's the problem I had with mine. Check your hardware and be sure that both the computer and the cutter are on the right com port.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Im Using Freehand MX. I just save an EPS as I usually do, then go to Signcut and hit open, but I dont see an Image. About the port thing I am almost sure Im doing it right. I will try again though, Ill do right away and will post back any result.
What else can be wrong? What else can I do?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

what port are you using ?
USB , serial or lpt ?
If usb make sure you installed the usb file from the uscutter site. 
In device manager see if you have a com3 installed for the PORTS. That is what it uses for the usb connection.

Personally I found the program to be hard to use so I went with SignGo. Like it much better.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> what port are you using ?
> USB , serial or lpt ?
> If usb make sure you installed the usb file from the uscutter site.
> In device manager see if you have a com3 installed for the PORTS. That is what it uses for the usb connection.
> ...


HI Freebird
I downloaded the usb driver and installed it. It says it was successful but I cant stil do a thing. I attached pics of my plotter's settings and my device manager so you can see.


*BRENDA *
What tool do u use to select the design and meke it look red?
Thanx


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Its the pointer on the tools bar on the left side of my program looks like the mouse pointer. I can click on the design or I can left click and hold down mouse button and draw the box around it.Then go to my plotter button and cut,but if I don't have it selected it and go to plotter nothing is there.Hope this helps.



Titere Wear said:


> HI Freebird
> I downloaded the usb driver and installed it. It says it was successful but I cant stil do a thing. I attached pics of my plotter's settings and my device manager so you can see.
> 
> Its the pointer on the tools bar on the left side of my program looks like the mouse pointer. I can click on the design or I can left click and hold down mouse button and draw the box around it.Then go to my plotter button and cut,but if I don't have it selected it and go to plotter nothing is there.Hope this helps.
> ...


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you should check your port settings in your BIOS-setup.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I read about some communication problems that they might have here - US Cutter Community - Index. That is their own forum. See if it helps.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanx Brenda, I ried but it didnt help me.

Prometheus, I have 2 posts in that forums and Im waiting for help.

Loot, can you tell me more on the BIOS-setup? I dont understand that much.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Your welcome i'm sorry it didn't helpHope you solve it soon



Titere Wear said:


> Thanx Brenda, I ried but it didnt help me.
> 
> Prometheus, I have 2 posts in that forums and Im waiting for help.
> 
> Loot, can you tell me more on the BIOS-setup? I dont understand that much.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi I have a copam not refine but, what kind of usb connector are you using the one that came with the machine? If so throw it away, go to the store and get you a good one, end of problem there ,also what program are you designing in? I use corel draw x3 talks to signcut everytime, my main problem was the usb connector, after I got a good one I have had no problems.

R.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Joe
It appears that your not installed properly.
You only show the LPT1 not the com port3.
Look at the pics again. YOur cutter is set for com3 but you don't have it in the device manager.
See my attached pic. Says usb serial com port 3. So if your hooked thru the usb then while the software may have installed properly you have another issue.
Are you hooked thru a USB hub or directly to the computer ?
If a usb hub put it directly to the computer.
If to the computer do you have any other usb devices hooked up ?
If so unplug them all reboot and only have the cutter plugged in.
If plugged into the usb ports in front of computer try usb plugs in back. And vice versa.
And lastly are your usb ports 2.0.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

if joe has the usb connector that came with the unit ,that is I think the problem, mine showed up the same way, its a cheap usb device so it will show up like that but no further data, so I uninstalled it went down to best buy bought a microsoft compatiable usb connector, installed it, i just assigned another com port, made shure the program was set to new com port and bingo, I think the supplied usb device from china does not speak english.

R.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I got it! Finally got it cutting!!! Roger you were right!!! I changed the USB Cable and VOILA!!!!!! Automatically got a message saying...Found New Hardware!!! Thank you very much. You were right too Mark, My machine wasnt recognizing the device and you noticed it. I appreciate you help a lot.
I appreciate everybody's help. and advices, Im so happy now.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Good news Joe, let us know how its doing for you, they are great machines,

Happy Cutting

R.


----------



## bighook1 (May 16, 2007)

I Agree Get Rid Of The USB & Try The Parell Port This Is What I Did & It Works Great.. Mine Also Said The USB Went Great Till I Tryed To Use It Then Nothing So I Just Went With The Parell Port Because I Had That Cable. Mike


----------



## wg_kjell (Jul 18, 2007)

Just as many you found out it is not rare to get difficulties when setting up the communication between the plotter and the computer and for the Refine plotter it is a good idea to use an external USB to serial adapter instead of the built in. For instance the built in just allow reliable data-flow at 4800 Baud which has to be set at the plotter after each re-start as 9600 Baud is the default speed.

Regarding file transfer we do recommend the AI-format 8.0 or older. SignCut-X2 do also manage newer AI-formats, but on the other hand, there is no drawback with using older formats.

As you use Adobe Illustrator CS2 or CorelDRAW. SignCut-X2 implements quick file transfer methods. In CS2 a shortcut command is found under the Files menu. In CorelDRAW a quick-link will be found found under the "Application launcher". It is recommended to use the quick links to avoid file transfer obstacles.

With the next sub-revision 2.17 we also plan to support Cut and Paste between CorelDRAW & SignCut-X2 and perhaps some other software will be supported as well. I guess 2.17 will be released within a week.


----------



## Chryslyn86 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey there are you still having problems? I'm in the same bummer situation! just about to rip every last hair out.. I changed the baud thing to 9600 instead of and it started working I also used a diff usb cable. someone said it might work better with USB to Serial cable but I didn't try that yet cause it started working. I'm having problems using the signcut X2.. Did you figure out how to use it and make the settings small for shirts?? I need help badly (


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Chryslyn86 said:


> Hey there are you still having problems? I'm in the same bummer situation! just about to rip every last hair out.. I changed the baud thing to 9600 instead of and it started working I also used a diff usb cable. someone said it might work better with USB to Serial cable but I didn't try that yet cause it started working. I'm having problems using the signcut X2.. Did you figure out how to use it and make the settings small for shirts?? I need help badly (


Does anyone use the artcut 2005?
I've had mine about 5 months and it has started freezing when you send the design to the plotter, it sends over 90% before it stops responding.When it 1st started about a week ago I could restart my computer and that seem to work. Now i'm restarting 5-6 times and I'm luck to get 1 cut before it stops again.I have windows vista so I don't know if that may be part of the problem(software box says Windows 95/98--2000--xp) can't see why if it is that it would take 5 months.I emailed the company I purchased from and they said to delete the artcut folder and reinstall but that has'nt worked either.I use the usb not serial could that be a problem.Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Brenda


----------



## wg_kjell (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Chrysly,
I'm sorry to hear that you still not are able to cut. To be able to help you efficiently more information is needed, for instance, what kind of computer do you have, when did it work occasionally and so on.

But I still suggest that you try an external USB to serial adapter or another computer if possible. To learn more about this, try the following link;
http://www.sc-x2.com/files/pdf/aUSB2serial.pdf


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

One of the reason I don't upgrade to Vista and use my flexi 7.5 is it is not compatable. So I would assume that may be your problem also.


----------



## wg_kjell (Jul 18, 2007)

Another cause could be that you use a computer that do not supply the plotter with signals that keeps as high voltage as the plotter require.

For instance a laptop may just output 3V and the plotter require 5V.
However, also a regular computer may output to low signal level. Especially if the power supply is small in relation to the number of equipment that is installed.

That could also be caused of too long cables.

Other causes could be conflicts with other equipments.

Therefore it use to be helpful, if possible to also try with another computer. I mean, to find out where the problem is situated.


Best regads:
Kjell Jansson


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

wg_kjell said:


> Another cause could be that you use a computer that do not supply the plotter with signals that keeps as high voltage as the plotter require.
> 
> For instance a laptop may just output 3V and the plotter require 5V.
> However, also a regular computer may output to low signal level. Especially if the power supply is small in relation to the number of equipment that is installed.
> ...


Kjell should I try using the serial cable instead of the usb


----------



## wg_kjell (Jul 18, 2007)

If your computer has a COM1 or COM2 port, try it.
Be sure that no other hardware or software utilize the port you choose!

In fact there is so many things that can cause a communication problem, but there is a few kind of problems that causes like 99% of all problems.

For instance, Vista may take an updated USB to serial adapter driver?

Regards:
Kjell


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

wg_kjell said:


> If your computer has a COM1 or COM2 port, try it.
> Be sure that no other hardware or software utilize the port you choose!
> 
> In fact there is so many things that can cause a communication problem, but there is a few kind of problems that causes like 99% of all problems.
> ...


I'm using port 2 now how would I know if something elsa is using it also.Thanks


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Chryslyn86 said:


> Hey there are you still having problems? I'm in the same bummer situation! just about to rip every last hair out.. I changed the baud thing to 9600 instead of and it started working I also used a diff usb cable. someone said it might work better with USB to Serial cable but I didn't try that yet cause it started working. I'm having problems using the signcut X2.. Did you figure out how to use it and make the settings small for shirts?? I need help badly (


Hi Chryslyn86, Im not having problems anymore. It is cutting perfectly.
I will tell you everything I did so you can do it too.

1. I changed the USB cable and that solved my communication problem. (make sure that you choose the right port in the Signcut settings, if you are connected by USB choose usb.)
2. Then I downloaded the USB drivers from Signcut webpage and installed them (you must create an account for that)
3. Then I calibrated the plotter. Go to the program settings and go to calibrate. Press the button and it will cut a 11.81" x 11.81" square, you can either press it and measure it to make sure it is right or just enter that same measure without cutting anything. (make sure thats the measure you have in your program.)
The program SignCut X2 is pretty basic. What I do is I make the art in Freehand or Illlustrator and save it as a Illustrator 8.o or older and then open it in Sign cut. It should give you no problems. (make sure you worlk the artwork in Illustrator with the desired measure.)

Good luck.

If you encounter further problems you can seek advice in the USCutter forums, they have a section for that software.

Joe


----------



## allison147 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm new to the site, and also need help with my US Cutter plotter. I cant get it to connect right, and when it is connected, it prints the entire design over top of itself, to the point you cant tell what the design is, or it wont close any type or graphic that is sent to the plotter. Has anyone ever had this problem before? and if so, how do I correct it? 
I'm using Inspire to design my images.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok a few things:
Are you connected with the usb cable? If so Download the USB Driver from USCutter Home
Go to the cutting software settings and calibrate your plotter. It should have a button to calibrate and it will cut a piece of vinyl (a square probably) then measure the figura and put that measure in the program, that way it will "know" the size and it will be calibrated. 
Check your wheels are on track, if they are not then put them on track pushing them up and in. Below is a pic of wheels of track.









The white wheel should be behind the black rail.

Make sure your vector image is blended all together, if you have one piece over the other, it will cut the borders, making a mess. It shold be ne big piece of artwork, exept the "islands".

This are the most common problems for begginers, if none of this solves your problems, post again or go to the uscutter page and check their forums, they have specific help for your cutter model.

Joe


----------



## wg_kjell (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,

I must admit that we do not have much experience from Inspire, so what causes your problem may be due to that.

Please send some example files that illustrates the problem. 
For instance make just a circle, if the problem occurs already for just such an object. 

Email it to [email protected] 

Cut and paste this text.

Regards:
Kjell


----------



## Damus (Apr 8, 2006)

I have this cutter just got it last week I ran into the same problems you have had with communication with software. I downloaded the drivers from the USCUTTER website and since they suggest that the LPT is the easiest way to install thats what I did and at first it wasnt working but with the software Im using (Vinyl Master Pro) is asked me to choose my plotter model ....well since USCUTTER was not one of the choices I started reading the instructions again and its says that when choosing settings select Roland 1000. I did this and instantly the plotter started working. Maybe this could help. 

BTW cutter works great although the tracking leave something to be desired...wish you could cut straight off the roll rather then cut a strip and then align.

anyway my 2 cents...


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

After 3 days of trying to get my Refine MH721 to work I decided to follow everyones instructions and got rid the USB cable that came with it. I went to Staples and bought a USB to serial converter. I downloaded the soft wear that came with it and plugged it in. From there I went to the USCutter website and found the forum for help with the cutter. I found the start here thread and followed all the instructions on setting up the comm ports. 
My cutter is now working for the first time and I am able to find out how to use it. Had it not been for this forum I would have died before I got that thing running.
Thanks again all

Beckmar screen


----------

